# some kind of electric fireplace thermostat?



## Philphine (Dec 8, 2008)

i recently brought one of these small electric fireplace inserts...


Walmart.com: Dimplex Electric Flame Fireplace Insert: Appliances

it seemed like a good deal and i wasn't too concerned about it not having a thermostat, but now i wish i could control it somehow. 

is there any way i can? maybe some kind of plug in something that plugs into the wall then the heater plugs into it? some other way? thanks for any help.


----------



## travelover (Dec 9, 2008)

Maybe something like this:

Amazon.com: Lux WIN100 Smart Temp Fully Programmable Thermostat: Home Improvement


----------



## Philphine (Dec 9, 2008)

the description sounds like just what i'm wanting. thank you.


----------

